# Homemade ice cream recipes



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

It's been years since I made homemade ice cream, so I dug out the ice cream maker and alas, it was broken. Made a trip bought a new one and picked up a package of the pre-mix stuff. Well, I wasn't impressed (and I'll eat just about any ice cream). Before I try the recipe included with the maker, does anyone have any good recipes? I know this is a cigar board, but I figured with all of the trained palates here, I'm likely to get something good!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been on a frozen custard kick. That stuff is really tasty soft serve. I need to go find some now!


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Check out this website it is a excellent recipe site where you can find anything you want. http://www.recipezaar.com

Take it easy
Joe


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> Check out this website it is a excellent recipe site where you can find anything you want. http://www.recipezaar.com
> 
> Take it easy
> Joe


Thanks, just bookmarked the site. It is great. Of all of the times I've googled recipes, I never came across this one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

It sounds silly, but I have discovered on many scouting trips, that these are actually very tasty. Plus, they are simple to make, and do not require any cooking or ingredients that need to stay chilled prior to making. The basic recipe is as follows, with the choices of soft drink I've tried being Root Beer, Orange Crush and Grapico.

One two liter bottle of cola of choice
One can of sweeten, condensed milk

Stir ingredients together in the freezer can, and freeze as per the freezer type.

I like the Orange, as it tastes amazingly like orange dreamsicles! I also like the Root Beer, but then, I'm a root beer fan already. The grape is decent also. I think this probably works best with flavored colas, verses plain colas, but who knows! It's cheap, fast, and will surprise you!

You will probably need to refine the amount of sweetened condensed milk that you use. Some colas have more sugar than others, and can easily be made with as little as half a can of the milk.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> I like the Orange, as it tastes amazingly like orange dreamsicles!


:dr

I have a small one serving maker that I've tried similiar things with, but I never thought of the condensed milk. I will definitely try!


----------

